# My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty NDs



## Owataqt

My little sweeties.. LOL/ are nuts.. plain nuts..
They have a wonderful pen area, but never ever ever in there... 
Heres their new goat pen and checking out their new area? as they say, whats that place? momma doesnt actually think she is going to keep us in there, does she????????

















Their house I lock them up in at night- we just started that 2 nights ago









and some candid shots of my babies~ their nuts.. plain nuts, into everything, EVERYTHING.. lol
BUT THEIR SOOOOOOOOOOO LOVED AND SPOILED

ANYONE WANT TO TAKE A GUESS WHAT BELLA IS STANDING ON????.. HER FAVORITE PLACE IN OUR WHOLE BACK YARD









Yep- Its on top of the fireplace, soon she will be on the tippy top !!!! lol

















This is where they like to lounge and eat my furniture up








But this is where they are suppose to be.. LOL








and did I say into everything?? just went to plant some new bushes.. they felt that too was very very yummy..LOL








another fav- the firepit and walls.. oh how they love running and jumping all over this- now if only I could move this into their pen area.. LOL

and no that isnt their poo- we have a berry tree and the berries are everywhere this time of year- NOW THAT DRIVES ME NUTS!!!!!










Here is a shot of my back yard flock areas.. far left- peacock area-middle chicken house and their area- and far right my goat pen/ which they never use


















Just thought I would share


----------



## sweetgoats

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

What a beautiful are and play ground for them. I love pond and all. I thing the picture of them on the swing and is adorable.


----------



## milkmaid

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

They are way too cute!  What a nice pen they have there!


----------



## liz

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

What a great set up!!! Your babies are adorable and look extremely happy with their "playground"!


----------



## lissablack

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Those are really fun pictures, and your place is beautiful!

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Wow...they are spoiled Goaties....they look very comfortable and happy....too cute...  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Adorable goats! Incredible backyard!!


----------



## peggy

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Wow, this is amazing, I can see your babies are very loved.


----------



## DebMc

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Cute kids! :crazy: Nice set up! :thumb: Now all you need is a pair of Sebastopol geese to accent the serenity of the pond area. :wink:

Deb Mc


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Wow, what a lovely yard and cute goats!


----------



## citylights

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Oh my - I need to send some of my goats your way. It looks like hiatus heaven!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Those two look like such characters! Lol!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

:shades: Way cool! Your little backyard barn is so awesome! Wow-I am very impressed. The pond w/the waterfalls is very pretty!! Your goats are very spoiled-mine will be there on Saturday for a weekend get-away :lovey:


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Great pictures.. and great area for goats! My goats are also city=goats... but not quite as spoiled as yours appear to be.. ha ha . Now why would they stay inside with all that special goat stuff, when you are in such a nice "people area"? They seem to really like relaxing on the sofa! TOO, too Cute! It looks like a blast!


----------



## Randi

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

WoW, Great playground. Adorable goats.


----------



## Owataqt

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Thank u everyone....yep...they are extremely spoiled
And bring your goats over anytime

Xoxoxo


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

HeHe....but isn't that the way goats should be...."Spoiled" ....they pull at our heart strings as well as our shirts..... :laugh:


----------



## TexasRanger

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Where did you find a house on wheels, how much is it and where can I find it!?


----------



## Owataqt

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

House on wheels was built as a chicken coop
And I took my chickens coop away from them and put the nigerians in it..

Put all my chickens in the other coop

Now I find my chickens still by day in the coop but at least they go to their main coop to sleep and the goats are in their own thang

House on wheels
Build a coop on one of those pull carts from tsc
Xoxoxox


----------



## Kristenkay26

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

:clap: Thats Amazing.. I can tell you love them!! :laugh:


----------



## mtmom75

*Re: My urban backyard set up areas and photos of my 2 nutty *

Aww, they're so cute. Their pen looks really nice!


----------

